# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  DILD class announcements

## FryingMan

Hello DILD class members!

I'm starting this thread where announcements of interesting forum activities or particularly valuable threads can be made.     

For the first post I'd like to bring to everybody's attention the upcoming competition run by Sensei -- these are great fun and a wonderful way to build motivation and make new LD buddies!

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...esomeness.html

I'd recommend joining the lower league as a first time competition participant.  If your LD frequency and/or recall has gotten really good then you of course can consider the higher (medium or upper) groups, as you wish.

----------


## FryingMan

I have written up my thoughts on how to develop great dream recall, this is probably my most complete coverage of this topic so far: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...ml#post2144901

I also have a link in my signature.

----------


## FryingMan

Hello DILD class members.   It's that time again -- Sensei's running a Competition in August!

Sign up here:
http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...-sign-ups.html

I urge all class members to sign up, even if you haven't had your first LD yet.   If you're not getting lucid yet, or are getting lucid only rarely, don't be shy, you can sign up for the beginning level.  You still can get good points for recalling non-lucid dreams.   In my first 6 months of practice, I got my highest LD frequencies ever in both the first and second competitions I participated in.    I also recalled gobs and gobs of dreams, the extra motivation to record for those points really helps.

There's always great camaraderie and all-in-good-fun ribbing the "rival" team, and reading everybody's DJ entries and thread posts.   Make new friends, meet LD personalities and ooooh and aaaah and the amazing dream antics of the advanced group, it's very inspiring.   It's a great way to "rub shoulders" with other DV members you may otherwise not interact with.     Join up and tell Sensei that FryingMan sent you!

----------


## FryingMan

Another competition is here!   Sign up and great dreams, lots of fun, excellent way to stay focused!   Motivation to get out of that warm bed on a cold night for a WBTB!

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...6-signups.html

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...on-2016-a.html

Just hours away, starts 8pm Friday Oct 14th (wherever you are, your local time)!

----------

